# ONR Dilution used as a Pre soak



## wyliss (Feb 9, 2007)

After watching Bigpikle's demo I see he has used a garden sprayer with ONR as a pre soak. what sort of dilution should I use for this purpose pls guys?
Planning on using it for the first time today !!
Wish me luck, hopefully no marring or swirls......nervous !!!!!
:newbie: to ONR :lol:


----------



## nicks16v (Jan 7, 2009)

1 capful in that size sprayer.


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

yep - theres no official answer. Some use it at QD strength, which is 6oz per US gallon. I'm tight so tend to use it anywhere down to the usual wash solution strength of 1oz per 2 US gallons. 

Kind of depends on how dirty your car is.

Remember, use the same caution you would with any wash - small areas, rinse frequently and go over an area until its clean - if really dirty if might need 2 or more passes, just like with normal shampoo


----------



## Guest (Jul 8, 2009)

I use a capfull (1/2oz) in a 2L sprayer, which is about 1:128 or 1oz to 1 US gallon - seems to work ok. I might have to try at a weaker solution since I'm a tight **** too 

I reckon that, if you buy a gallon, using ONR as a pre-spray at those sort of dilutions works out as being more cost effective than using conventional pre-sprays/foams. I think ONR at 64:1 ("claying" strength) is about the break even point when compared to 5L bottles of conventional pre-spray/foam.


----------

